# pathetic, funny in a sick sort of way



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/14/us/na ... ref=slogin

It's been almost a year since Hurricane Katrina tore through New Orleans, breaking levies and displacing thousands of residents. The belief of the public has been since then that FEMA did not do enough in the aftermath of the hurricane. They didn't respond fast enough and when they did respond, it wasn't with enough resources. Well, there is news today that perhaps the latter isn't true anymore.

We've heard these stories before involving these debit cards FEMA handed out to Katrina "evacuees." Essentially cash, the debit cards could be spent on anything anywhere credit cards were accepted.

And "anything" about describes what these poor :roll: refugees did with the taxpayer's money. Among the findings of the Government Accountability Office in a new report on the subject:

Over $1 billion in fraud and waste was found in the distribution of federal assistance after hurricanes Katrina and Rita. That's billion with a "B."

The debit cards handed out were used to buy everything from diamond jewelry to a vacation in the Dominican Republic.

The displaced evacuees also bought a $200 bottle of champagne at a Hooters in San Antonio and $300 worth of Girls Gone Wild videos. :roll:

$1000 was spent on a divorce lawyer, $600 at a strip club and $400 on other adult products.

Which all proves one thing: Hurricane Katrina was the best thing that could have happened to a lot of people it displaced.

All of a sudden they got all this free money and we can now see what it was spent on.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Their still looking for hand-outs.
What about the people from Mississippi that didn't wait for the gov't to clean up their towns and re-build everything for them, they took the iniative and started cleaning up on their own, without trying to ripp off the rest of the tax payers.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

There are two societies in America today one is parasitic sucking off the blood of the workers, they feel they are intiteled to great health care good food and what ever else they want. They are stupid lazy and in the past were no threat but now with politicans looking to buy votes their numbers are growing! The other group is hard working intelligent and have great pride, they work harder than ever and have less and less to show for it every day. The good news is someday they will get tired of pulling the Chuck wagon and will sit down and the welfaire crybabies will be nomore. Guess Im Bored


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your absolutely right Bore. Now we know why liberals like to refer to some of those programs as entitlements.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, there are stupid conservatives too MT.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm sure you think I have been deleting your posts, but your wrong about that like everything else. I'm not going to delete this post MT, I'm going to leave it up so everyone can judge your sanity.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> You just said you're not going to delete my post, thus, you've been deleting my posts. Way to go, better edit your post before you look too foolish.


I have been deleting your posts. Nice try Sparky.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Wir kennen alle Bob die Forumpolizei!! Langer lebender Bob. ..Long leben Bob. ..... :lol: !!! Ernsthaft MT, verschwindet nur!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

ja stimme ich zu  

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sprecken de doice I do not! :-?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> Sprecken de doice I do not! :-?


nein! nein! nein!

it's

sprechen Sie Deutsches 8) 

:beer: :beer:

huntin1


----------

